# Jon boat set up? reservoir fishing.



## cody13 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a nice Jon boat for reservoir fishing. I'm not sure of the best set up or how much I have to spend for a nice boat. I would like a deck but I don't care about all the storage and livewell. What size boat should I buy and how much will I have to spend. I would like to see some of your guys setups. I wouldn't mind maybe getting in tournament fishing.

Thanks


----------



## ja88red (Feb 8, 2014)

*1436*

Here's my 1436 40lb tm on front 55 lb on the rear.


----------



## Ranmcnally (Feb 8, 2014)

Personally I'd go with the widest boat you can afford. A 1442 or bigger. If you are wanting to install a deck you can still get away with it and fish comfortably. I really like the 1652 Lowe, but that's kind of a whole different world of Jons. We fish a 1442 Fisher semi v with a big front deck (compared to the boat size) and it's a good boat. 3 people, 1 battery, 55# trolling motor, 2 fully stuffed bags of gear, 8+ rods and a 15hp outboard. Runs 23mph fully loaded with 2 guys (225&165) 26mph with me and all the gear (225#) I feel a 1552 would be just a bit better as for stability and little more room. Just my .02.


----------



## coreyj (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a 1652 with a 80lb fortrex on front and a 80lb traxxis on the back, front and back decking with carpet... humminbird 1198si. This boat is setup for Jon boat tournaments.


----------



## spud (Feb 8, 2014)

Get the widest boat that you can,more stable. Having it decked is a plus. I have a 1652 g3 with a 80lb fortrex in the front with 2 80 lb traxxis in the back and a lorance 7hdi, but I set this up for tournaments.


----------



## cody13 (Feb 8, 2014)

A nice wide boat already decked is hard to find.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2014)

If you have enuff money you can find one. I have a fisher 18/60 rod lockers , deck, mg 109 front, Briggs on the rear. As much as i use it I would consider selling it for the right price.


----------



## Randall (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't have any photos of mine but I bought my last one new. It's a Weldbilt 17 footer with a front deck built in. They have a website which shows a bunch of different options with photos, prices etc. If you are looking to save money an old Basstracker you rebuild yourself isn't a bad option and was what I had before.


----------



## RE185 (Feb 8, 2014)

Seems like you should be able to find an old basstracker, Duracraft , lowe,
 Or something along those lines a 15 ,20 yr old aluminum bass boat with a blown motor for a grand. with good trailer. that is if you only want to use it in electric only reservoirs. if you're going to be using it in farm ponds or hard to get to places you would really want all the extra weight of the decks and other add ons. I got an old 10 footer that's about 40 inches wide I thought about turning into a project but its nice to have a lightweight  John Boat to throw in the back of the truck every now an then.


----------



## FMBear (Feb 8, 2014)

My boat is a Carolina Skiff J14.  Its appropriately named "Lil Dinger".  It does great for me on Burton, Lanier and Oconee.  Easy to pull, fishes up to 3 (2 really fishing and me just enjoying), and is great on gas.  It now has 6 downline rod holders.  It also has 6 vertical tube rod holders for transporting.  Casting deck with front seat, Yamaha 25 hp motor and a 35 pound thrust transom trolling motor, and a Garmin Echo 500c.  Biggest fish in the boat so far has been a 20 lb. striper.


----------



## Cackleberry (Feb 8, 2014)

Decked 14/48 Live well very stable boat For sale. Nice boat     706296 3751   Troy


----------



## cody13 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think I want at least a 16 ft boat. But my budget is 3500. I don't know what I could get for that though.


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you looking to go electric only? Or a jon boat with a gas motor as well?

Another thing to think is do you have $3,500 to spend on the boat, or $3,500 to spend. If it's the latter I'd look for a boat around $2,000, and plan on putting the next $1,500 in repairs, electronics, trailer, add ons, ect. 

I have a 17ft CC skiff, and my buddy has a 16ft jon V-hull with side console. Both are plenty for two people. If you were looking to fish two people I would say the smallest to go is a 1448, but you also have to think about if its elec or gas powered. It's simpler to go bigger on a gas boat, because you won't have to have monster trolling motors with 3,4,5 batteries in it that you would to make a big jon boat move with electric motors.

Also think about where you're going to be fishing. Will all the places have nice ramps? The smaller/lighter boats are easy to put in on the edge of water without a ramp.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 9, 2014)

$3500 is more then enough if your willing to put in the time and elbow grease. Check out some mods here for ideas www.tinboats.net  Good luck


----------



## PopPop (Feb 9, 2014)

I saw a Bass Tracker TX 17 on Craigslist for $1700, that would make an awesome rig within your budget.


----------



## JEG60 (Feb 9, 2014)

I saw this on Craigslist also.

17' Bass Tracker $1900 obo

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/boa/4325479658.html


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2014)

Take a 2000.00 boat. Your gonna drop another 2000 setting it up right. Sometimes your better off buying one done. I have done a few. I got 6000.00 in the hull alone on my 1860. 3000 of that was mods in just aluminum. So it all depends on what you want in the end. Like buying a chevette or a cadilac.


----------



## cody13 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think my ideal boat would be a 1648 withe extended deck on front and a small deck on back. What you guys think? I'm not a good wood worker or aluminum. Does anyone do these things and how much would this cost me?


----------



## Cackleberry (Feb 9, 2014)

*Boat*

PM sent


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 10, 2014)

16/48 is a ideal size.


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2014)

PM sent to you.

I just bought a 1986 Grumman 15 ft. Champ jon boat from a buddy of mine. It has a 30 lb trolling motor on the back, a 67 pound foot controlled trolling motor on the front, factory built in live well, 9 rod holders, and a Humminbird 525. I put new carpet in it and still need to do a few minor things to get it to where I want it. I don't really like decks so my boat will keep the pedestals.


----------



## cody13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you know anyone that could build a add -402 deck to the front of a boat and add a small deck on the back with carpet? I was thinking of buying just a hull for cheap.


----------



## cody13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Add - on**


----------



## cody13 (Feb 10, 2014)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/boa/4309385247.html

I was looking at this one to start with. But I'm not sure the price is right. Or it may need too much work to make it like I want


----------



## ja88red (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks good to me and in good shape. Price looks right to me but others can tell you on that.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 11, 2014)

I would want to know the year and make. Also that it has a current registration. Sellers often advertise a boat being 6ft wide but that is not the beam at its hull looking at the pic. Maybe from the top of gunnels. From the pic, that price is high to me.


----------



## cody13 (Feb 11, 2014)

I was also thinking it was a little high.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 11, 2014)

Year and model will help you make a good decision.  Thats a nice hull though with the big V up front.  It will do better in chop than other flat bottom jons.   Without any motor I think the price is high too by about 300-500 dollars.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 11, 2014)

Offer 1300 and you might get it.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 12, 2014)

Price new ones then shop for used. 2000 for a hull and trailer is not a bad price.. Depending on the actuall boat itself. There is a guy on the forum Im not gonna promote, but just figure 2 grand to have anything modified.


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2014)

ja88red said:


> Offer 1300 and you might get it.





No offense but I don't think 1300 would get that boat and trailer, unless the seller wants it gone bad. Shoot, the 15 ft tracker jons are 1199 new and that's without a trailer.


----------



## cody13 (Feb 13, 2014)

http://macon.craigslist.org/boa/4330239895.html

I feel this price is high without a gas motor or batteries. I just wanted some of your guys opinions before I gave him a offer. It is exactly what I think I'm looking for.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 13, 2014)

2000 tops for me.
You could find a less expensive alum hull and deck it out just how you want it in alum for a lot less. you can get a great trailer for $350.. just saying $5900 is way high but I don't know anything about Crestliner.. I have owned a couple of boats though..


----------



## Chris at Tech (Feb 13, 2014)

cody13 said:


> http://macon.craigslist.org/boa/4330239895.html
> 
> I feel this price is high without a gas motor or batteries. I just wanted some of your guys opinions before I gave him a offer. It is exactly what I think I'm looking for.



Seems high - and it hurts to say since I know in the back of my mind that I'll never get anything close to what I put into my boat when the time comes to sell


----------



## coreyj (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope you find something that you like. I never thought jonboat fishing could be so expensive. Like others have said it gets expensive really quick. I stopped counting at $10000 of what I got tied up in my boat, electronics,trolling motors and paying to have it decked and setup right. Good luck.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 13, 2014)

goob said:


> No offense but I don't think 1300 would get that boat and trailer, unless the seller wants it gone bad. Shoot, the 15 ft tracker jons are 1199 new and that's without a trailer.



I'm just saying lol


----------



## ja88red (Feb 13, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## bsanders (Feb 13, 2014)

That's way high for a used boat. Yea, it may be nice but boats are something that devalues so quickly that it will make your head spin. $5900...nah.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 13, 2014)

Its a pretty nice boat, it may be a bit high. But at the same time, we cant compare 30 yr old aluminum rivet hull to nearly new welded boats, Sure you can buy a old rivet hull boat, add some decks etc out of plywood, But it cant be compared to a welded hull boat that has aluminum decks etc price wise. So really it boils down to what you want as said before. Sometimes you can score a killer deal out of someones back yard.  Value is what you get from it.

Not a thing wrong with a riveted boat, I have had a couple. I started with a 1200 dollar boat and trailer, it quickly turned into 4 grand by the time I was done..


----------



## bsanders (Feb 13, 2014)

x2^^^^


----------



## ja88red (Feb 13, 2014)

Total price boat I traded for but trailer was $550 then boat items trolling motor, lights, wiring etc. $1000 and still growing each day.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 14, 2014)

Cody, do you plan on fishing electric only lakes? Will you put it in a river or larger lakes with a gas motor?


----------



## cody13 (Feb 14, 2014)

Really I'm just looking at mainly electric only. But I may put it in something else once or twice.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 14, 2014)

cody13 said:


> Really I'm just looking at mainly electric only. But I may put it in something else once or twice.



Ok, If your electric only then a rivet flat bottom hull is fine. If you will be putting in the larger lakes or rivers you will want to get a welded hull. You will be fine with a 1648 if you fish mainly alone or with one other person. If you can wait I see the best deals at the end of summer and around xmas time for used boats. Paying for modification to a tin will be costly. Look for one that has the basic set up you want that was factory done. I see people putting way to much wood in some jon conversions IMO. Changing out electronics, trolling motor, carpet and such you could tackle yourself and save money. Any kind of aluminum fabrication will add to the cost of your project quickly.


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2014)

ja88red said:


> Total price boat I traded for but trailer was $550 then boat items trolling motor, lights, wiring etc. $1000 and still growing each day.



Ain't that the truth! Always find something else the boat needs lol!


----------



## NCummins (Feb 14, 2014)

Bust.Out.Another.Thousand. That's what boat stands for. 
I got $2200 in a 16ft Lund Stinger with a 40 tiller evinrude. Right now is the time to buy a boat while its still cold.
I used to have a 1452 semi-v Jon boat and it was great, 2 guys could fish no problems, 3 was doable but a little crowded. Building a deck in the front of a Jon boat is pretty easy too. Keep in mind motors are the expensive part of the setup.


----------



## spud (Feb 15, 2014)

here is my setup


----------



## big ike (Feb 15, 2014)

done a couple boats in the past few yrs. these 1500 to 1800 dollar boats can turn into lots of work and expense. makes finding an older bass tracker with a bad motor a good start for all electric, lot of storage already in place. the one I now have I did last year, 2 days after buying.. I past by a 17 ft. tracker sitting in mans yard for 500.00 (broken shaft in motor)with lots of stuff, needing little carpet work.


----------



## CDN (Feb 16, 2014)

big ike said:


> done a couple boats in the past few yrs. these 1500 to 1800 dollar boats can turn into lots of work and expense. makes finding an older bass tracker with a bad motor a good start for all electric, lot of storage already in place. the one I now have I did last year, 2 days after buying.. I past by a 17 ft. tracker sitting in mans yard for 500.00 (broken shaft in motor)with lots of stuff, needing little carpet work.



That boat looks familiar


----------



## cody13 (Feb 16, 2014)

I like both of those boats a lot. I wish I could find one of those in my budget. I don't think people are selling those for 3500$ if somebody knows somebody just let me know.


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Feb 21, 2014)

There is one on the GON Marketplace. http://www.gon.com/marketplace/list...ully_equipped_electric_reservoir_boat_3500_00


----------

